# توريد وجبات للشركات و تجهيز الحفلات و المناسبات



## الغروووب (30 أبريل 2014)

*
توريد وجبات و تجهيز الحفلات و المناسبات 

في مدينة الرياض

لدينا مؤسسة مطاعم لتوريد وجبات غداء و إفطار 

للشركات و المؤسسات الخاصة و الحكومية و المصانع

بكافة انواعها وجبات لجميع أنواع العمالة و الجنسيات المختلفة 

و تقديم أصناف مختلفة حسب نوع العمالة

و حسب طلباتكم و عندنا تجهيز الحفلات و المناسبات 

بوفيه مفتوح - حفلات شواء غداء

شيف إيطالي متخصص لطلباتكم 

لإستقبال الطلبات و العروض

الإتصال أبو مصطفى

0507789674

email : [email protected]

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 

​*


----------

